# Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?



## ntrophy666 (27. November 2009)

*Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner mit Wasserkühlung
kaufen,habe aber keine Lust aufs Basteln.
Gibt es einen Shop der einen wassergekühlten PC nach
meinen Wünschen zusammenbaut ?


----------



## hotfirefox (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Schau mal da Premium Watercooling Made In Germany


----------



## Madz (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Wakü und nicht basteln wollen? Passt nicht zusammen. Was machst du, wenn du mal was warten musst?

Außerdem sind ALLE fertigen Rechner mit Wakü exorbitant überteuert. FINGER WEG!!!


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Passt keins von den zwei PCGH-Angeboten, oder sind die zu teuer ?

PCGH-High-End-PC II: Intel Core i5-750 + Geforce GTX 285 [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2009/11/Testtabelle6_5454e1.jpg - Vollbild

Die Komponenten passen schon gut zusammen, das PCGH-Team hat die Erfahrung.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

ROFL.... die PCGH Rechner sind 500€ überteuert.


----------



## Marquis (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Da muss jemand zuviel Geld haben...
Wakü fertig kaufen ist echt ne geile Idee


----------



## nemetona (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Der Thread ist nun im Kaufberatungs-Unterforum zu finden.

Der Selbstbau einer Wakü wär sicherlich die günstigere Lösung bei der man die verwendeten Komponenten einzeln wählen und besser aufeinander abstimmen kann, eine Fertigwakü bietet sich nur an wenn man zu viel Geld, keine Zeit oder zwei linke Hände hat


----------



## Tamio (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Mir würde sonst nur Tower-Style einfallen, Erfahrung hab ich damit aber keine.


----------



## Madz (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Die Systeme sind auch total überteuert. Dieses System: Tower-Style High-End Gamer PC 2009 Dezember i7-920,HD5970,1T,6GbRAM,Blue-ray/Rec, Tower-Style High-End Gamer PC 2009 Januar i7-920, Tower-Style bau ich dir für die Hälfte.


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*



Madz schrieb:


> Tower-Style High-End Gamer PC 2009 Dezember i7-920,HD5970,1T,6GbRAM,Blue-ray/Rec, Tower-Style High-End Gamer PC 2009 Januar i7-920, Tower-Style



 
Krass eh, total übertrieben. Ich denke auch das WaKü und nich selber bauen nichts mit einander zutun haben. Neben bei warum willst du einen PC mit WaKü?
Wenns um den Geräuschpegel geht, kriegste auch ohne WaKü ein Silentsystem. erspart dir mit sicherheit einiges an Geld.


----------



## Madz (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*



> Wenns um den Geräuschpegel geht, kriegste auch ohne WaKü ein Silentsystem. erspart dir mit sicherheit einiges an Geld.


Aber niemals *so* leise UND kühl wie mit Wakü.


----------



## bullitt83 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Also ich versteh die Diskussion nicht, er darf doch ne WaKü wollen auch wenn er sie nicht selbst bauen kann, ich fahr ja auch ein Auto obwohl ich es nicht zusammen bauen könnte. Wenn er das Geld hat ist es doch kein Problem. Bei den fertigen PC gibt es bestimmt auch Garantieerweiterungen wie bei Dell.
Ich hab meine WaKü auch selbst zusammengestellt und verbaut, würde das aber auch nicht jedem zutrauen.....


----------



## Madz (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Naja, eine Wakü ist nichts für Leute, die nicht basteln wollen. Nur meine Meinung, die aus jetzt fast 7 Jahren Erfahrung resultiert.


----------



## ntrophy666 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich will mal genauer erklären wieso ich einen wassergekühlten Rechner will.
Ich lege nur Wert auf möglichst wenig Lautstärke, übertakten will ich meinen Rechner gar nicht.  Im Augenblick habe ich einen Zalman TNN500A (daran sieht man schon , der Preis ist nicht so wichtig). Der war früher  komplett leise, da ohne Lüfter. Nach dem Einbau einer Radeon 1950 (passiv gekühlt) (passiv Netzteil musste dafür auserhalb des Gehäuses verlegt werden ,um Platz zu schaffen) habe ich 2 kleine 120 mm Gehäuse Lüfter, die man eigentlich nicht hört.
Nun kann ich meinen Rechner aber nicht weiter aufrüsten.

Einen luftgekühlten Rechner könnte ich auch selber zusammenbauen, aber kriegt man die mit heutiger Hardware flüsterleise hin ? 
Ich dachte an folgende Hardware:
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula
Grafikkarte:  HIS Radeon HD 5850
Gehäuse : Lian Li PC-P80

Kann man die nur mit 120 mm Lüftern kühlen, ohne daß
nervige Brummtöne entstehen ?


----------



## Madz (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

Wenn du einen luftgekühlten Rechner bauen kannst, kannst du auch eine Wakü einbauen. Kühler montieren, Schläuche zusammenstecken und Wasser einfüllen ist wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*



Madz schrieb:


> Aber niemals *so* leise UND kühl wie mit Wakü.



so kühl wird es auf jeden Fall nicht aber man muss ja auch nicht gleich ocen bis ans Ende.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlten PC fertig gebaut bestellen ?*

In der aktuellen PCGH steht, das auf die 5850 ein Accelero S1 (Arctic Cooling) passt, die hatten den mit einem BeQuiet Silentwings USC...
Beim Prozzi vieleicht einen Megahalems+1 oder 2 Silentwings USC?
Ich kenne halt keine anderen leisen Lüfter...


----------

